# Oregon Inlet report



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm posting this report as a proxy for a very lucky friend.

The lucky SOB (he's not really a fishermen, which is why I'm posting his report for him) got invited along on a Sunday trip. They sailed from Oregon Inlet on board _The Hooker_.

The day's tally? 6 white marlin, 2 blue marlin, 1 bull dolphin.

And the trip didn't cost him a dime. He got invited along for free. Sometimes I hate my friends.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> Sometimes I hate my friends


Yeah me too Enjoy.......Hey Hat...she ever "ho" on your boat?


----------

